# Arrowhead Pics.....



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here are some pics of a few i've picked up over the years....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2006)

here are a few more....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here are just a "few" from my Grandfathers collection...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice Fulldraw, Nice piece of mammoth molar there too. Thanks for postin`.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2006)

That is something to really be proud of. That frame of quartz points is the nicest I`ve ever seen. And the polished celt and grooved ax are sweet!


----------



## LJay (Feb 5, 2006)

Boy, that is some good looking stuff Fulldraw!!!


----------



## ramsey (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a great collection and well presented.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll post more pics of some others when i get a chance.....


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Al33 (Feb 6, 2006)

WOW!!!

VERY, VERY, nice!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 7, 2006)

Man at the points!

Nice collection y'all got going!


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 11, 2006)

You've almost got enough quarters for a frame of their own.  Where'd you find them?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 11, 2006)

243Savage said:
			
		

> You've almost got enough quarters for a frame of their own.  Where'd you find them?




I found those buried deep in Gagirl's piggy bank.......


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2006)

*Arrowhead pictures*

I'm an old Tampa Bay area collector, then moved and collected in Al. and Ga. Great hobby in my book.
This is one of my best Tampa Bay area coral points, It's a newnan dating to approximately 3400 BC


----------



## CAL (Feb 19, 2006)

Beautiful collection to say the least!Great Newman too!


----------



## Spook (Feb 19, 2006)

*Nice collection*

Be carefull, there are some native Americans who frown upon collecting and will try to put them back in the dirt. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## Abolt20 (Feb 19, 2006)

Great Collection


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2006)

*arrowheads*

I'm 1/4 Native American with relatives in the Henderson rolls, Cherokee to be exact and I don't see anything wrong with collecting man altered rocks. No Historic or Modern tribe can prove a direct connection to the Prehistoric people who made the points we collect. Here's some Florida hernando points. Woodland period about 500 BC


----------



## southernclay (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are a few of mine. The group of two and group of three small ones are my best. They just resurfaced while going through boxes from growing up. I am actually not sure where they came from. I found several growing up and have had a few given to me over the years so these are new to me again. In the first picture you can see the front of a box done by Mel here on Woody's. Good stuff!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 22, 2006)

looks like you got a boggy branch and a hernando in that last picture. thats some real nice points. if i am wrong on the I.D. of those someone let me know as i am still learning the whol e identification thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice points all.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 23, 2006)

all these artifacts on here i think i will post some of mine. i have some fakes mixed in with the real ones


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 23, 2006)

whoops i forgot to post the pictures


----------



## Son (Feb 23, 2006)

*arrowhead pictures*

Bam, for typology of the lower southeast you can check my website. It's dedicated to typology, education and collecting.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 24, 2006)

son thats a nice website. do you go all over and look for these points or do you buy some too? how do you know where to look for them. sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2006)

*arrowheads*

Been at it for over 50 years, Being in the woods all my life it's easy for me to pick out the right spots. Collected mostly where I've lived, Florida, Alabama and Georgia. Point typology's been a study of mine since the early    1970's. That's before any southeastern typology books were available as the first written were by Bullen (Florida), Cambron and Hulse (Alabama) in 1968-75. I've been an outdoor writer for over 36 years and have published two books on point typology (1984 and 1987), written for archaeological journals, bowhunting journals and am currently the outdoors columnist for the Donalsonville News. Most prehistoric earlyman sites will be found on high spots near water sources. In flat lands, that high spot may be only inches higher than the surrounding land. Islands in waterways and swamps are also good places to look. Rule of thumb for finding points, anytime you see dirt disturbed check it out.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 24, 2006)

thats good tips to keep in mind. here are a couple i found a few years ago. ya mind tellin me what they are? i was told the bigger of the three was a stanfield. and the other two are scrapers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2006)

Try this link. There`s some folks here that really know their stuff on Georgia, Alabama, and Florida artifacts. I`ve been a member here for several years and ya`ll are welcome to join. It`s a good site as well.

www.artifactsguide.com


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2006)

Here`s a Suwannee found in Dougherty County last month.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 26, 2006)

thats a nice point right there nic. what is the nicest/ best poin yall have?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 28, 2006)

nice looking stuff everyone......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is one i found yesterday.....


----------



## LJay (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice point. What county?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 28, 2006)

LJay said:
			
		

> Nice point. What county?



Clarke County......right behind Sams club on Old Jimmie Daniels Road.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Apr 28, 2006)

You have some real prizes there, but one of them looks a lot like a quarter....


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 28, 2006)

GA_Longhorn said:
			
		

> You have some real prizes there, but one of them looks a lot like a quarter....


Yeah, the indian that made that one was just showin' off!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice one Full Draw! Thanks for postin`.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 29, 2006)

*fulldraw,*

Congrat's on a very nice find.


----------



## Dub (Apr 29, 2006)

That is pretty cool.  
I wish I had something that my Grandfather had collected.  What a great way to remember him.


----------



## Bow Only (May 13, 2006)

Son, first picture posted, upper right corner, could that be the elusive Gilchrist?


----------

